# Anyone heard of Owatrol Oil



## John McM (15 May 2008)

I've been advised by a local joiner that the best natural finish for exterior oak windows is Owatrol oil. What do you think?

http://www.owatrol.uk.com/

Cheers


----------



## jasonB (15 May 2008)

I wouldn't use the actual oil straight onto wood, was it one of their other products he suggested?

Jason


----------



## John McM (15 May 2008)

Hi Jason, he just said Owatrol but it's bit confusing when you read the bumpf. It does say you can use it on its own on bare wood but some of the other products look more likely.
Cheers


----------



## Jake (16 May 2008)

I've heard of them, but never used them - heard about the flow agent stuff, and then looked at the yachty varnish system with the funny name, which is supposedly very good - but it's a varnish.

I am still looking for a recoatable clear exterior finish with UV protection, and a unicorn and the pot at the end of a rainbow. Let me know if you find any of those!


----------



## John McM (16 May 2008)

Jake, the D1 stuff might be of interest
https://www.upkeepers.ie/product/c859fb ... 9e29a.aspx
Cheers


----------



## CWatters (17 May 2008)

I'm using Danish Oil on exterior oak but it's a lot of work. Someone on here recommended Varnol which is a cross between a varnish and an oil...

http://www.varnol.com/

Not tried it yet.


----------

